# Topics > Toys > Radio-controlled toys (RC toys, R/C toys) >  Flyin' Ryan

## Airicist

youtube.com/theimacman

facebook.com/FlyinRyanRc

Reviews, flights, tips, and how-to videos of radio control vehicles.

Community page for RC enthusiast, and video reviewer, "Flyin' Ryan"

Projects:

Quadcopter Review round-up of all the micro and nano quadcopters

----------


## Airicist

WLtoys Improved V252 (Tmart Clear Version) - Quick Review and Flight

Published on Dec 31, 2013




> This is just a quick review and flight of the Tmart.com clear version of the Improved WLtoys V252. I just wanted to show that what they are selling is indeed the improved version.

----------


## Airicist

Silverlit Nano Falcon - "Annoy A Cat" Contest Submission

 Published on Feb 22, 2014




> This is just a quick fun video for a contest Silverlit is hosting on their Facebook page, called "Annoy A Cat". ~

----------

